# My 20 gal Tropical Community



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Here is my tropic tank, Just took out my 3 danios, that the cycle has been completed and now moving some tiger barbs in.

I got the rocks from a local river, no fun cleaning them but I think they look good.

Originaly had the tank completly covered with rocks but it was just to much work cleaning all the stuff that gets stick in them. Moved to crushed shells and it seems to be working alot better.

any comments?

Thanks


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow I think it looks good, I love the way the coral looks. Looks like your hard work cleaning thew rocks payed off.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

looks great , why did u have to clean so much >? just boil them ?? 

nice tank.


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

I didn't want any hitchhikers to get into my tank. When I got them some were covered in algey. So I soaked them in vinager, then boiled and washed with baking soda.

I found a picture of with all the rocks, as you can see it was a big job.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Both now, and the previous setups looked very natural.The crushed shells might bump up your PH levels so keep an eye on it.Keep us updated!


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, luke thats really the look I was going for.
So far it seems that the coral and the wood seem to keep the ph right around 7 so I'm just watching to see if it makes any changes.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

the rocks in the tank looks exceptional! looks like the river/stream beds in our own backyard mountains. what type of plans do you have in terms of plants and fish?

my dad and i took a few rocks off the mouth of the capilano river and found a lot of great looking rocks about 15 years ago. to this date, i have a few of those rocks in my own fish tank.

look forward to seeing your tank develop.


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't really ever had a plan for it, just been playing it by ear.
This tank really got me back into keeping fish. Its almost time for an updated picture.
The plants have really grown out alot.

This tank was more for my girlfriend, she got to choose alot of the fish, with abit of input for me, but now I also have a 75 gallon, another 20gal and a 5gal.

As for the recent future I was thinking of adding some more amano shrimp, they have been a great clean up crew and I think I could fit 3-4 more


----------

